
Install Ruby on Linux without rbenv or alternative version managers - dreikanter
https://medium.com/@dreikanter/bare-metal-ruby-3f7c8504d370
======
burntrelish1273
I use ruby-install and chruby. No runtime hacks or patching of cd. rvm and
rbenv failed numerous times, ruby-install and chruby use env var manipulation
only to accomplish ruby switching. (No gem sets but they don't really solve
anything anyhow.)

[https://github.com/postmodern/ruby-
install](https://github.com/postmodern/ruby-install)

[https://github.com/postmodern/chruby](https://github.com/postmodern/chruby)

------
BenjiWiebe
What am I missing here? Is this just a guide on how to use apt-get? Also I
though the gem command automatically used a user specific directory when not
run as root.

